# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 Table Recovery from Online Backup

## mpm

If a table is dropped by user and I have an online database backup with all the logs upto the time it was backed up, how do i restore it back in DB2.

I tried the following:
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Comment: DB2 BACKUP PROD ONLINE
 Start Time: 20051120034015
   End Time: 20051120034058
     Status: A
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  EID: 1372 Location: c:\backups\PROD.0\DB2\NODE0000\CATN0000\20051120

db2 => restore database prod from c:\backups
db2 => restore database prod from c:\backups taken at 20051120034015
SQL2539W  Warning!  Restoring to an existing database that is the same as the ba
ckup image database.  The database files will be deleted.
Do you want to continue ? (y/n) y
DB20000I  The RESTORE DATABASE command completed successfully.
db2 => rollforward database prod to end of logs and complete

                                 Rollforward Status

 Input database alias                   = prod
 Number of nodes have returned status   = 1

 Node number                            = 0
 Rollforward status                     = not pending
 Next log file to be read               =
 Log files processed                    = S0000033.LOG - S0000412.LOG
 Last committed transaction             = 2005-11-19-22.25.01.000000

DB20000I  The ROLLFORWARD command completed successfully.
db2 =>
 connect to prod was successful however when i gave select count(*) from test 

I get the following error:
db2 => select count(*) from test
SQL0204N  "ADMINISTRATOR.TEST" is an undefined name.  SQLSTATE=42704

*Why am i not able to see the dropped table even after the restore and rollforward are successful.*

----------


## hank_he

try not to ROLLFORWARD all the logs you have .instead of rollforward to a timepoint using taken at YYYYMMDD.....

----------


## itce

mpm im facing this problem too. Any ideas in how to solve this?

----------

